# A dark and misty night.



## Silvermuir (May 15, 2012)

A B&W set I did last year.

1.



bridge mist by A.M.G Photography, on Flickr

2.



bridge  mist by A.M.G Photography, on Flickr

3.



countryside mist by A.M.G Photography, on Flickr


----------



## theambitiousstranger (May 15, 2012)

Silvermuir said:
			
		

> A B&W set I did last year.
> 
> 1.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66696472@N02/6330800988/
> ...



Beautiful! Nice moody, spooky shots. 1 and 3 would be my favourites.


----------



## sleist (May 15, 2012)

#3 is my favorite.  Nicely captured.


----------



## Julie079 (May 15, 2012)

Love that you can see the stars in number 3! Beautiful!


----------



## MK3Brent (May 15, 2012)

Good photos! 

I was getting bummed out at some recent posts.

I like 3 the most.


----------



## Silvermuir (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it was a cold Scottish night and i was out trying to capture the illusive wild haggis.


----------



## Troutwind (May 16, 2012)

As I viewed them I felt an instant liking for #1. The balance of light and dark against the solid bulk and curves of the bridge and the delicacy of the stonework. 

#2 Well, its interesting but seems to be lacking a little context. On the other hand a lot of people might see it as finesse; just a hint and a promise. 

For me however #2 comes in a distant third because of #3 which is so emotionally evocative. The deep black of the night sky with stars against the last traces of day. The distant glow of lights with the suggestion of home and hearth, the the almost glowing ground fog engulfing the trees. Somewhere that evening there had to be a Fairy ring with figures dancing round.


----------



## Troutwind (May 16, 2012)

By the way. Back in 1970, on a raw November night in a restaurant at the end of Princes street, not too far from the Dean Bridge I captured a Haggis. But I was drunk and it got away from me. Had to pay the cabbie extra for the mess it left.


----------



## Silvermuir (May 17, 2012)

Loved your posts Troutwind, you really look at a picture and get something from it, I'm the same. That night I had planned to get shots 1 and 3, No2 was an on the spot whim to try and capture the light rays through the fog more clearly than shot 1 but you are right it has no real purpose other than that.

Ah yes a drunken tussle with a wild haggis will leave an impression, and in Princes street no less, it must have been a brazen beast indeed!. Cherrish those memories for there are few who have them.


----------



## Troutwind (May 17, 2012)

I'm happy you liked my observations but have to say that the work deserved it. I've returned to photo #3 several times just while writing this post and like it even more now than before. Great Photo.!
      Yes, the haggis. In 1970 I was in the US Navy and my destroyer was attached to the NATO fleet. Because of storm damage to our ship We spent almost a month longer than scheduled in the Royal Navy dockyard at Rosyth. I spent every free hour in Edinburgh. The unfortunate haggis incident was preceded by an evening when three of my shipmates and I sampled various unblended brands scotch (the total number of brands sampled is lost in an alcoholic haze).  It culminated when the four of us moved next door to the Epicurean Restaurant where we  sampled a haggis in a drunken fit of culinary adventuring. Being primarily a beer rather than Whisky or Whiskey drinker I found myself ill prepared for the ensuing battle which ended as I described. I barely survived the next day's hangover.


----------



## Silvermuir (May 17, 2012)

I believe we'd get on you and I, I have a great respect for servicemen, my grandad was a radio operator on a wellington bomber in ww2 and I listened to his stories with bated breath...the few he told anyway, he didn't talk much about it. 

I'm a seasoned whisky drinker myself, I also worked in the chivas plant for a few years in my college days , I reckon i'd have you ship shape drinking moonshine and eating uncertified haggis in no time!. Its funny i spent some time in New York, Orlando and Miami and I made a bee line for the grants scotch they had on the shelf, boring I know but I'm set in my ways lol. Oh and the girl at the car hire desk wanted me to say some lines from Braveheart...no lie, I was jet lagged and needing a smoke lol, I told her i'm not Australian !.

Anyway, shot 3 yes that was a bit of an anxious moment, it was taken from a road and on a really bad blind corner so I jumped out and grabbed it before we were all killed.

Keep spreading the word on the haggis , eveyone should try a real scottish haggis at some point...

Andy.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if its me, but I would have love to see number 2 in color( I love the black &whites though)


----------



## rojam1000 (May 18, 2012)

like all three but #2 is the best for me


----------



## Troutwind (May 18, 2012)

I agree with Tarayn, perhaps color is the context I was missing in #2 and that large diffuse space in the left of the photo might take on more weight relivance..

I have to say that we have more in common than Photography and haggis. My father was the flight engineer on a B24G, 489th bomb group, out of Halesworth, Suffolk during ww2. They were flying their third bird by the time they finished. their first two birds being reclassified as unrepairable Swiss Cheese. Remarkably not a single crew member was lost or wounded. As with your grandfather my father had little to say about his experiences and as with all who fought in that war the day and night bomber crews lived in their own particular parts of hell during their missions.


----------



## Silvermuir (May 18, 2012)

I hear ya, I heard two stories from my grandad.... his plane was cut in half on a foggy runway by another plane landing and the second they only had one wheel down on approach and they dug up the runway on landing, The fuselage was full of dirt. 

I fear the worst he kept to himself.

Andy.


----------



## manaheim (May 18, 2012)

I like the second one best, but I worry that without knowing it was a bridge that it would look strange to me.


----------

